# Congratulations Dfeaton



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2013)

On behalf of SI, I want to thank Dfeaton for his work here and his great attitude. He takes great care of the membership and I wanted to both show him a token of our appreciation and expand on his abilities to affect this board.

Therefore he has been promoted to a Super-Moderator.

If you guys hadn't noticed though, Dadawg has essentially retired from the board. He has very large and might I say old  shoes to fill. I think Dfeaton is a good fit.  Also we have taken on LifeXmd as an HRT sponsor and his knowledge will be very useful in that area. 

You guys are very lucky to have such a great staff here. It's a pleasure working with them every day.  They consistently show integrity in their decision making and that is what makes the difference between us and the other boards. 

So personally I will thank all of the staff - BigHerm, Spongy, Jenner, Gymrat, Dfeaton, Brother Bundy, Regular and Times Roman. I really love working with you guys.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 31, 2013)

They opened the books for DF! Congrats to you and us having such a great staff here to look out for our well being.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2013)

alright DF!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 31, 2013)

Df....is blue now


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 31, 2013)

congrats DF,  you're a necessity here at SI.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 31, 2013)

Great job admin/pob.

DF is a true value to this board and shows how much he cares on a daily basis


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice! Congrats brother... 

DF has been around since a bunch of us came over here from another site and has consistently shown himself to be a good & genuine brother.


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats DF


----------



## Jada (Aug 31, 2013)

CONGRATS DF ! dont think cuz ur a super mod that im wearin the elephant!


----------



## regular (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations Dfeaton, I think you're an excellent moderator and I enjoy working with you.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 31, 2013)

radical D
thanks for your contributions


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats Brother.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats brother !


----------



## R1rider (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats DF. You will be great as always


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 31, 2013)

Well that's just fucking great. I give it (2) days? Before I'm banned. 

DF GFY. 

Congrats brother, real proud of you.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 1, 2013)

First off pillar that was a great speech and it kinda got me teary eyed. Secondly congrats dfeaton you old geezer.  I still remember when you were just a young pup on ology. Now look at you. I'm so proud of you son. Pillar better watch out because df is coming for his  red tags. Lol.  Congrats dude.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 1, 2013)

congrats brother... u the man


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2013)

Respect, DF!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 1, 2013)

While I have never spoken with DF. I have read many of his posts and have seen how he handles members questions and or complaints. Always appears helpful and respectful. Seems like a man of character and integrity!!  congratulations DF!!


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF!!!


----------



## italian1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations DF. Excellent choice POB.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 1, 2013)

DF,.....you rock...I would not be here without you...."That's the fact Jack"!!!
I'm glad you were recognized for your efforts.   Great choice POB!!!!!


----------



## don draco (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF!!


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF..... I knew you were special when you banned me! LOL!


----------



## username1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats!

DF brought me here from ology he's given me positive and honest feedback when I was struggling to reach my goals and helped put me on the right track. Thanks man!


----------



## amore169 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF!!


----------



## Azog (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF. You truly deserve it!


----------



## graniteman (Sep 1, 2013)

Good people here. Congrats Dfeaton


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats man!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome df! Congrats!! Well deserved!


----------



## RedLang (Sep 1, 2013)

Knowledgeable and all round great guy. Well deserved

Grats DF.


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you POB, Admin & staff for the vote of confidence.  I will continue to do my best to help SI grow.  Also thank you to the members of SI you make this place a home.  I will continue to ban GQ when justified or not so much.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha!!! Fuck you cocksucker!!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 1, 2013)

Excellent decision congrats DF


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF !!!


----------



## Rfagazzi (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrat DF! Well deserved!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations DF!  You've have been very helpful in my journey over this past year, so thank you brother!

Now go celebrate with some pie (and I don't mean the pastry kind).


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 1, 2013)

I just love a man in power, and you are ok with long distance relationships.....just sayin 

Congrats babe!


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ma Mannnnnnn DF!!! Congratulations....


----------



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulation DF. You're a great guy and its good to see your not going unnoticed


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats brother! This is a great decision for the board


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 1, 2013)

Good job! 

Ya earned it


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 1, 2013)

Way to go DF.  Kiss ass.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats Df.  Well deserved


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF!


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF!   Thanks for all your help and guidance.....


----------



## djt248 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats DF.


----------



## 502 (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats DF. You deserve it. Especially since you are the one that banned me i think, and threatened to chat ban me again. You soab Good job man! Thanks for all the knowledge you have shared with me!


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 2, 2013)

great choice admin


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 2, 2013)

very nice df. now lets start to use some of that super power.


----------



## DF (Sep 2, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Congrats DF. You deserve it. Especially since you are the one that banned me i think, and threatened to chat ban me again. You soab Good job man! Thanks for all the knowledge you have shared with me!



Nope that was not me.  I reserve my bans for GQ & Kenny.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Congrats DF. You deserve it. Especially since you are the one that banned me i think, and threatened to chat ban me again. You soab Good job man! Thanks for all the knowledge you have shared with me!



No that was me.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 2, 2013)

DF I think your nuts have officially been hugged by the entire board brother lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 3, 2013)

nice work man.  you earned it


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 3, 2013)

That is awesome news! Congrats DF......... !!  The staff here is stellar!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on the promotion df.


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> DF I think your nuts have officially been hugged by the entire board brother lol.



Nothing wrong with a little nut hugging.  Just don't squeeze!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations Mr. DF. Super moderator.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 5, 2013)

Bump just so I can remind DF he is an asshole and should go fuck himself.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice blue balls DF


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats DF


----------



## basskiller (Sep 13, 2013)

great job and congrats!!


----------

